# In memory of Denali



## Deimos (Jun 14, 2015)

There's no easy way to say goodbye to a friend, especially when they've supported you through your darkest times.

This is a beautiful video (not mine).

vimeo.com/122375452


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Heartbreaking.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

I watched that video the other night with tears in my eyes. Beautiful.


----------

